

Worth reading or rereading: Guy Steele's Growing a Language (PDF) - henning
http://www.brics.dk/~hosc/local/HOSC-12-3-pp221-236.pdf

======
tjr
Always a favorite! There's also a video available:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8860158196198824415>

